# Avoiding overtime scheduling



## Oops (Sep 30, 2021)

I know if you work on A1 (Sat, Sun, Mon) and are gone on a Monday, you will not get scheduled for overtime that next week.

What is the equivalent for B1 (Tue-Fri)?


----------



## ItChecksOut (Sep 30, 2021)

I've never been one to do this so I could be wrong but for b1 I believe it's work a early half shift Friday or a late half shift Tuesday, or taking either full day off. 

Again I haven't worked an ops position in several years so I could be wrong or it could be old info.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 1, 2021)

What @ItChecksOut said. Still have to work the extended shifts though (and they’ll pay straight time until you hit 40hrs actually worked).


----------



## Luck (Oct 1, 2021)

Oops said:


> I know if you work on A1 (Sat, Sun, Mon) and are gone on a Monday, you will not get scheduled for overtime that next week.
> 
> What is the equivalent for B1 (Tue-Fri)?


Just do what all the new hires over their 90 days now are doing and "injure yourself" at work to get a modified schedule and never work OT!


----------



## Oops (Oct 1, 2021)

Luck said:


> Just do what all the new hires over their 90 days now are doing and "injure yourself" at work to get a modified schedule and never work OT!


That's a thing?  What's a modified schedule?


----------



## Luck (Oct 1, 2021)

Oops said:


> That's a thing?  What's a modified schedule?


If you get injured and are put on light-duty, aka sweeping the floors and picking up garabge, you dont get scheduled for overtime because they aren't going to pay you $30+/hr to clean.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Oct 1, 2021)

Luck said:


> If you get injured and are put on light-duty, aka sweeping the floors and picking up garabge, you dont get scheduled for overtime because they aren't going to pay you $30+/hr to clean.



We have hired so many people that dozens are just walking around sweeping due to lack of equipment and work.
Putting brand new people into IM and doing reinstates in icqa.

Let's just they they are royally screwing things up.
Like sending pallets to charity with food on bottom and leaking bleach on top.

Icqa has to sit their babysitting them all night when they could of done it themselves in a couple hours then done something else.


----------



## Luck (Oct 2, 2021)

Johnyj7657 said:


> We have hired so many people that dozens are just walking around sweeping due to lack of equipment and work.
> Putting brand new people into IM and doing reinstates in icqa.
> 
> Let's just they they are royally screwing things up.
> ...


Our weekend key has resorted to starting some WH Tms on tripples... as if the 300 docks weren't already dangerous enough.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 4, 2021)

Luck said:


> Just do what all the new hires over their 90 days now are doing and "injure yourself" at work to get a modified schedule and never work OT!


Or go on a “covid vacation”. A girl that’s been out with covid at least 6 times is currently out and posting on fb about her road trip and going to water parks.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Oct 4, 2021)

Johnyj7657 said:


> We have hired so many people that dozens are just walking around sweeping due to lack of equipment and work.
> Putting brand new people into IM and doing reinstates in icqa.
> 
> Let's just they they are royally screwing things up.
> ...





Luck said:


> Our weekend key has resorted to starting some WH Tms on tripples... as if the 300 docks weren't already dangerous enough.




We either work at the same DC or it's company wide.  New hires\and newish hires that can't perform being put in IM\Damage cage\label control basically any function that will keep them here the longest so it looks like the turnover rate isn't as high but they're all going to leave\complain and not try when they get put in a productive role. Trainers complaining all they are told to do is just walk around with new hires and let them watch people since theirs no equipment to use but were also caught up in all functions and people are leaving early.  We have the OT shift complaining they don't need to be here but can't leave. They added more conveyors to the 300 dock to bring in more freight but not enough labels dropping for full pallet to keep locations opening up.  It's fun watching the chaos.


----------



## targetdude1 (Oct 8, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Or go on a “covid vacation”. A girl that’s been out with covid at least 6 times is currently out and posting on fb about her road trip and going to water parks.




We had a girl that probably set the record for abusing everything. Around worst covid time was on leave for MONTHS, would come back for a couple days, go back on leave for more weeks+months..

-collected unemployment, which at that time included the +600, so it must have easily been over 1k a week. I dont know how she did this, but she mentioned that the leave documents Target sends explicitly state that you can collect unemployment.
-went on tropical vacation among other things
-was abusing the bright horizons child care thing (like it seems most of the dept was). So was getting what, at least 300 more per week for this. She figured out some loophole to get even more that was whispered about that I never figured out. Perhaps claiming days she wasn't scheduled to work, somehow? People whispered that she bilked LARGE amounts through the loophole. But again I dont have specifics so who knows.

Lately she bragged about buying a house in a relatively nice area. I have to wonder how much of the money came from these...shenanigans. Of course I heard and am also sure she was robbing the gov blind about the PPP loans.

Yeah, it's said she is very good at "working the system".

Pure insanity. And 100% she never got in trouble and still works in another dept she posted too.


----------

